# Wolfram Alpha



## JBS (May 17, 2009)

_*Very*_ nice tool for those who haven't seen it yet.  Saves alot of time.

http://www.wolframalpha.com/screencast/introducingwolframalpha.html


----------



## Viper1 (May 17, 2009)

freakin sweet.


----------



## RadioSpook (May 21, 2009)

Every now and then, you come across something that just makes you stop and assess its' impact on the world and where we're headed. Sometimes it's even a little scary. This is one of those things. Crazy.


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2009)

Stalking just got easier. Muhahahahahahaha......


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 21, 2009)

They would be able to rival google if that added the regular search engine stuff as well.


----------



## QC (May 21, 2009)

Sure nuff, but a different approach.


----------



## 08steeda (May 21, 2009)

OH MANNNNNNNNN! THIS IS SWEET!!!


----------



## daveed70 (May 21, 2009)

Doesn't even know what it is. Stupid machine... *

*Famous last words before the W|A killer robots invade my home.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 21, 2009)

But it does know where to find the meaning of life, 

http://www23.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what+is+the+meaning+of+life?


----------



## LibraryLady (May 21, 2009)

http://mashable.com/2009/05/17/better-wolfram-easter-eggs/



LL


----------



## QC (May 26, 2009)

_Thats_ fuckin funny...Long time passing...WTF!! Next it will be saying, "I can't do that Dave."'


----------



## QC (May 27, 2009)

Excerpt on it, for full article hit link.

Instead of serving up a list of popular links to other sites that contain the search term picked by a user, Alpha is a more-or-less closed system. It tries to dissect a question into its components and then performs calculations, using its own source materials, to compute an answer. The results are presented as a sleek collage of tables, charts and graphics. Alpha, in short, acts like a nerdy reference librarian who is equipped with the latest calculators and endless stacks of books and encyclopedias. Hit upon the right subject and it will excel at calculating airflow around a surface, showing the distribution patterns for DNA base pairs in human genes, spitting out prime numbers or computing and comparing crucial statistics for various national economies. Yet simple queries such as “climate change” or “Gordon Brown” will yield the equivalent of an empty stare.

http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13643997


----------

